# 2018 Atlas Transmission issues ALL V6 FWD: VW admitted no current fix. Video.



## ef200098 (Oct 23, 2018)

We have had torque converter problems with our new atlas since day 1. The thing makes awful noise going up a hill from 8-12 mph. Its awful and embarrassing. Our driveway is long and uphill and everyday pulling into the driveway the atlas screeches the whole way up. We took the atlas in for service twice already. First time in, the noise was blamed on an intake noise, No fix. The next time in, two weeks later, the noise was officially blamed on the torque converter, VW said no fix. No buyback offered. First VW every owned and i would not recommend them to anyone. They are not in a position right now to put crap on the road.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy6AH-Gzf0g

Mike


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

ef200098 said:


> We have had torque converter problems with our new atlas since day 1. The thing makes awful noise going up a hill from 8-12 mph. Its awful and embarrassing. Our driveway is long and uphill and everyday pulling into the driveway the atlas screeches the whole way up. We took the atlas in for service twice already. First time in, the noise was blamed on an intake noise, No fix. The next time in, two weeks later, the noise was officially blamed on the torque converter, VW said no fix. No buyback offered. First VW every owned and i would not recommend them to anyone. They are not in a position right now to put crap on the road.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy6AH-Gzf0g
> 
> Mike


There is a fix...install a new torque converter!


----------



## ef200098 (Oct 23, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> There is a fix...install a new torque converter!


vw has refused


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

VW does not need or want your type of buyer.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

What makes you think anything is actually wrong with it? Just b/c something makes noise doesn't mean there is an issue. Mine has done it since day 1 and I have 10K trouble free miles. There was a post somewhere I read recently saying VW replaced the T-converter and....it didn't do a thing...


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

https://youtu.be/NMaAJy7OqWo

Here is mine...I put my phone under the hood. I rarely hear it but yes, it's odd/strange/weird.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

There are a bunch of yahoos in the Jetta VII forum stating that the torque converters are bad over there too because the lock up noise it makes. Funny that none of them are stuck on the side of the road, yet all of these 8 speed aisin drivers are suddenly transmission experts (when they didn't even know what model transmission it was..)

Summary: The Aisin 8 speed in the tiguan, atlas, arteon, jetta, golf/sw fwd, and soon the new passat, all have an expanded lockup range which was designed to aid in emissions testing. The noise is annoying, but has no known problem, and can be ameliorated by driving the car in sport mode (since the noise occurs more when the transmission is locking up and it locks up more when in eco or normal mode due to the shift points).

There is another guy in the Jetta forum just like the OP who went about his buy back wrong and got rejected. Now that guy's jetta went from the best thing in the world, to the worst car he ever bought. Sounds like the OP is in the same boat, but this doesn't make the car crap.


----------



## ef200098 (Oct 23, 2018)

ice4life said:


> There are a bunch of yahoos in the Jetta VII forum stating that the torque converters are bad over there too because the lock up noise it makes. Funny that none of them are stuck on the side of the road, yet all of these 8 speed aisin drivers are suddenly transmission experts (when they didn't even know what model transmission it was..)
> 
> Summary: The Aisin 8 speed in the tiguan, atlas, arteon, jetta, golf/sw fwd, and soon the new passat, all have an expanded lockup range which was designed to aid in emissions testing. The noise is annoying, but has no known problem, and can be ameliorated by driving the car in sport mode (since the noise occurs more when the transmission is locking up and it locks up more when in eco or normal mode due to the shift points).
> 
> There is another guy in the Jetta forum just like the OP who went about his buy back wrong and got rejected. Now that guy's jetta went from the best thing in the world, to the worst car he ever bought. Sounds like the OP is in the same boat, but this doesn't make the car crap.



So i have to buy a 35k car and just deal with it? This noise would never fly in a Honda. Never. There is something wrong with the car. Just because it functions fine (which it does) doesn't mean that there isn't anything wrong. Why should i be expected to deal with this ridiculous noise?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

So this noise is only with the FWD V6?


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

*DesertFox* said:


> So this noise is only with the FWD V6?


No the noise also occurs in the 4motion as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

I have noticed the noise and it almost never bothers me. At least it shifts like butter, can’t say that about the 9 speed Honda Pilot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

No noise on mine (SEL Premium)


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

ef200098 said:


> So i have to buy a 35k car and just deal with it? This noise would never fly in a Honda. Never. There is something wrong with the car. Just because it functions fine (which it does) doesn't mean that there isn't anything wrong. Why should i be expected to deal with this ridiculous noise?


Yes. Unless there is an actual problem with the vehicle related the noise, what does VW owe you? If you are annoyed by it, see if VW will help you, if not, sell it and move on. My gut tells me almost if not all of them do this but most folks aren't aware of it or don't think anything of it. So much info on this forum and others related to it and some with stories that the service folks go out and try other Atlases and they all make it under the right conditions. I have a neighbor with one and have been meaning to see if she'll let me drive it so I can replicate the noise. It really only happens on a slow down where the tranny doesn't shift down to 1/2 from 3 and it hangs in 3 and you are going to slow for that gear like trying to take off in 5th at 10mph in a manual. I haven't heard of anyone's tranny grenading itself due to this noise. Maybe it's something they can program out i.e. make it downshift to second quicker as you slow down.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> No noise on mine (SEL Premium)


Are you sure in the correct conditions i.e. slowing down to a near stop checking that it is in third (by flicking the shifter over to manual mode) then accelerating moderately?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

https://www.vwatlasforum.com/forum/...problems/1506-hard-shift-1-2-gears-lag-3.html


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Your driveway has a solid double yellow center line?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ice4life said:


> There are a bunch of yahoos in the Jetta VII forum stating that the torque converters are bad over there too because the lock up noise it makes. Funny that none of them are stuck on the side of the road, yet all of these 8 speed aisin drivers are suddenly transmission experts (when they didn't even know what model transmission it was..)
> 
> Summary: The Aisin 8 speed in the tiguan, atlas, arteon, jetta, golf/sw fwd, and soon the new passat, all have an expanded lockup range which was designed to aid in emissions testing. The noise is annoying, but has no known problem, and can be ameliorated by driving the car in sport mode (since the noise occurs more when the transmission is locking up and it locks up more when in eco or normal mode due to the shift points).
> 
> There is another guy in the Jetta forum just like the OP who went about his buy back wrong and got rejected. Now that guy's jetta went from the best thing in the world, to the worst car he ever bought. Sounds like the OP is in the same boat, but this doesn't make the car crap.


If the AWF8G35 transmission is such a noisy problem, you'll find BMW/Mini, Toyota/Lexus, Volvo, etc owners complaining about it also.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BsickPassat said:


> If the AWF8G35 transmission is such a noisy problem, you'll find BMW/Mini, Toyota/Lexus, Volvo, etc owners complaining about it also.


It is the AWF8G45- A new more compact version which has the torque converter with extended lockup. Not the same one which started in the XC60/RX-F Sport


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ice4life said:


> It is the AWF8G45- A new more compact version which has the torque converter with extended lockup. Not the same one which started in the XC60/RX-F Sport


Same family of Aisin transmissions. The 45 has higher torque capacity according to Aisin than the 35.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

My understanding is that this doesn't happen with the 2.0 which should be the same tranny...so what about the VR combo gives us this? I just want to know specifically what the cause is...not so concerned about any issues surrounding it but to me, it should be simple for VW to say what this is.


----------



## ef200098 (Oct 23, 2018)

We test drove the honda, and it drove great. The video posted isn't my driveway. It was on a public road. However the slope there, is the same slope on the road into my house. My driveway is also long and sloped up. We currently have a vw provided rental and the noise is significantly less noticeable in the rental, its there but definately less noticable. It is also a v6 fwd.


----------



## ef200098 (Oct 23, 2018)

Those of you that are saying deal with it, are you also atlas owners? Or should i just blindly nut hug vw? You guys are insane if you think for a minute this is ok.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> My understanding is that this doesn't happen with the 2.0 which should be the same tranny...so what about the VR combo gives us this? I just want to know specifically what the cause is...not so concerned about any issues surrounding it but to me, it should be simple for VW to say what this is.


It is happening in the new jetta as well with the 1.4t so it is not the VR matting- it is the 8 speed mapping.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BsickPassat said:


> Same family of Aisin transmissions. The 45 has higher torque capacity according to Aisin than the 35.


right the point is that only the 45 is having said issues- to your point about it being in a bunch of cars without a problem. The 45 isn't in a bunch of cars like you stated.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

ice4life said:


> right the point is that only the 45 is having said issues- to your point about it being in a bunch of cars without a problem. The 45 isn't in a bunch of cars like you stated.


People are saying the Jetta has this issue also. I doubt the 1.4t makes enough torque to justify the 45. The 35 also has extended clutch lockup also.

The volvos with the 2.0 turbo/supercharger makes enough torque for the 45 series.

The Camry 3.5L V6 (with dual injection) also makes too much torque for the 35 series.

The 45 is in a bunch of cars also, which the Camry V6 most likely greatly outsells the Atlas.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BsickPassat said:


> People are saying the Jetta has this issue also. I doubt the 1.4t makes enough torque to justify the 45. The 35 also has extended clutch lockup also.
> 
> The volvos with the 2.0 turbo/supercharger makes enough torque for the 45 series.
> 
> ...


I think the bigger issue here is transmission matting and mapping. Regardless of which cars it is in, VW clearly mapped these 8 speeds to upshift prematurely. Even in sport mode. And this is indubitably for emissions and fuel economy ratings. I'm sure the bigger issue with a "flash" is that none of us will get the gas mileage they posted and then we'll all come after VW once again- otherwise I imagine this would have been dealt with already. 

Engineers have been playing around with people's jettas because the sound is the worst in that low power high gear matting- the latest update was that they were able to ameliorate the noise by programming different shift points- but that they could not let the car go back on the street without putting it back to stock tune. I imagine they are working on a recall or trans flash that helps with this- and i imagine it will be across the lineup.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

ef200098 said:


> Those of you that are saying deal with it, are you also atlas owners? Or should i just blindly nut hug vw? You guys are insane if you think for a minute this is ok.


Yes, check my sig..happily driving one for ~9 mos/10K miles and yes, it makes the noise...I posed the video. I certainly understand the concern but if you take it to VW, replicate the noise for the tech/service folks and they say "normal"..what else do you want? It's not as if anyone is having actual tranny issues beyond a noise at this point and you have a 6 year warranty to handle issues if they arise. VW may come out with a programming update to get ride of the hangup in third slowing to a near-stop which I think is all that is necessary to avoid the noise that you are hearing. To talk about class action lawsuits, buy-backs, etc. is just silly for this noise.


----------



## dre5ified (Jan 14, 2016)

ef200098 said:


> So i have to buy a 35k car and just deal with it? This noise would never fly in a Honda. Never. There is something wrong with the car. Just because it functions fine (which it does) doesn't mean that there isn't anything wrong. Why should i be expected to deal with this ridiculous noise?


Honda does not care any more than other manufacturers about drivetrain noise. I had a Honda with a much more annoying noise caused by an incorrect clutch plate size. It took Honda 3 years to fix the problem in production. They never fixed any of the vehicles with this issue because it is a noise. 

If it is not a safety or reliability issue we should not expect a fix. 

Why not buy something that has been in production for 5 years and is proven to function to your desired criteria?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ef200098 said:


> So i have to buy a 35k car and just deal with it? This noise would never fly in a Honda. Never. There is something wrong with the car. Just because it functions fine (which it does) doesn't mean that there isn't anything wrong. Why should i be expected to deal with this ridiculous noise?


So, none of your vehicles over the years have never made noises?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

I have tried to replicate on my SEL P and all is normal


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

First thing I would throw money at is replacing the ATF with an upgraded fluid that meets G055-540 (aka Toyota World Standard)


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

I could not replicate the noise with a 2.0T. I just hear expected noises from the engine. Not sure if this confirms anything or I am just not sensitive enough to the sound. I tried to follow KarstGeo's instructions and still can't distinguish the noise.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

RotationalAth said:


> I could not replicate the noise with a 2.0T. I just hear expected noises from the engine. Not sure if this confirms anything or I am just not sensitive enough to the sound. I tried to follow KarstGeo's instructions and still can't distinguish the noise.


I have heard this elsewhere...it really only seems to be the Atlases with the VR that are experiencing it.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

The noise is NOT at all the torque converter.
That is silly.
It is simply downshifting as you would expect a heavy vehicle to do when going up a steep hill, slowly.
Either driver faster, manually over ride the shifter, or have the valve body modified to change the shift points.
However, it best to be in the lowest gear possible when going so slowly up a steep incline, and there is no way to then not make noise.
What I heard in the video is the best for the long life of the vehicle.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

kirk_augustin said:


> The noise is NOT at all the torque converter.
> That is silly.
> It is simply downshifting as you would expect a heavy vehicle to do when going up a steep hill, slowly.
> Either driver faster, manually over ride the shifter, or have the valve body modified to change the shift points.
> ...


Huh? It's NOT downshifting which is the issue. Spend some time reading about this....as you slow down to a near-stop, the tranny doesn't shift down to 2nd or 1st but will remain in third. If you take off before it downshifts, you get the noise in the video. The valve body isn't what you modify to change shift points in an auto...it's just programming of the TCU. There is certainly a way to "not make that noise" like every other auto tranny vehicle I have driven doesn't make that noise.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMaAJy7OqWo&feature=youtu.be


You hear it 3x


----------



## brachiopod (Sep 15, 2018)

*I have not noticed this*

Not to dminish or doubt those that are having the noise, but I have not noticed this on my 2018 SE 4 motion at all. I have a light foot, so maybe I just don't hit the conditions that cause it. I'm going to try to reproduce it.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Atlas ranked 9th in CR 2018 worst vehicles. That said, I'm on my 9th VW and would still buy the Atlas. If the dealer won't fix it, contact VWOA OP.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

VR6OOM said:


> Atlas ranked 9th in CR 2018 worst vehicles. That said, I'm on my 9th VW and would still buy the Atlas. If the dealer won't fix it, contact VWOA OP.


I looked at their list of least reliable vehicles. Those CR people are whack.

I have really enjoyed the atlas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ef200098 (Oct 23, 2018)

I have been brushed off by my local dealer along with VW. The atlas was in the shop for 3 days and the QTM from VW contacted the dealership and told the dealership not to fix anything related to the transmission. They wont pay for a new torque converter or transmission. They are aware of the problem but there isn't a fix available.
I started a buyback claim with vw 2 weeks ago. That claim was denied by LISA, the vw regional case manager. She would not let me talk to her boss. The claim was considered dead by VW. 
After continuing to follow up with my dealer and another dealer in the STL area. I was told the following story by someone close to the VW regional WTM. They have fixed the issue in the atlas by a programming update but cannot release it because the new transmission shift points are bringing the EPA mileage numbers up by 1 in the city. IF they were to release a fix that causes worse gas mileage, they would be opening a whole can of worms. So they just decided that this noise is normal (Its not). 

Im furious, as we hear this noise multiple times a day as we pull into our neighborhood and up our driveway. Its embarrassing. I dont know what direction to turn now. Ive recorded all of my phone calls with the dealer/vw coorperate/ technitions, etc. I have all the emails. I talked to multiple lemon law attorneys, and because VW is not trying to fix the problem, there isn't anything they can do. VW says its operation as designed, then thats the end of the lemon law discussion.

This is my first and last VW.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

ef200098 said:


> I have been brushed off by my local dealer along with VW. The atlas was in the shop for 3 days and the QTM from VW contacted the dealership and told the dealership not to fix anything related to the transmission. They wont pay for a new torque converter or transmission. They are aware of the problem but there isn't a fix available.
> I started a buyback claim with vw 2 weeks ago. That claim was denied by LISA, the vw regional case manager. She would not let me talk to her boss. The claim was considered dead by VW.
> After continuing to follow up with my dealer and another dealer in the STL area. I was told the following story by someone close to the VW regional WTM. They have fixed the issue in the atlas by a programming update but cannot release it because the new transmission shift points are bringing the EPA mileage numbers up by 1 in the city. IF they were to release a fix that causes worse gas mileage, they would be opening a whole can of worms. So they just decided that this noise is normal (Its not).
> 
> ...


Good info and thank you. However, there isn't a problem that is going to cause your tranny to fail etc, it's a noise only and effectively "lugging" from not downshifting in near stopping conditions as I see it, there is nothing that they can do to fix it mechanically. If you replace the tranny etc. it will still do this.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

ef200098 said:


> I have been brushed off by my local dealer along with VW. The atlas was in the shop for 3 days and the QTM from VW contacted the dealership and told the dealership not to fix anything related to the transmission. They wont pay for a new torque converter or transmission. They are aware of the problem but there isn't a fix available.
> I started a buyback claim with vw 2 weeks ago. That claim was denied by LISA, the vw regional case manager. She would not let me talk to her boss. The claim was considered dead by VW.
> After continuing to follow up with my dealer and another dealer in the STL area. I was told the following story by someone close to the VW regional WTM. They have fixed the issue in the atlas by a programming update but cannot release it because the new transmission shift points are bringing the EPA mileage numbers up by 1 in the city. IF they were to release a fix that causes worse gas mileage, they would be opening a whole can of worms. So they just decided that this noise is normal (Its not).
> 
> ...


Try this: put the shifter in manual mode (slide the knob to the right) and shift to 2nd gear (pull back for a downshift). Embarrassment gone. Move on with life.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

kirk_augustin said:


> The noise is NOT at all the torque converter.
> That is silly.
> It is simply downshifting as you would expect a heavy vehicle to do when going up a steep hill, slowly.
> Either driver faster, manually over ride the shifter, or have the valve body modified to change the shift points.
> ...


If you look at the OP's video, the speed he's going, he's likely in 1st already. If it was in a higher gear and it downshifted, you would see the tachometer increase its speed.

I still vote for change the fluid (and try some LubeGard in it).
http://www.lubegard.com/pdfs/OEMsuseLubegard.pdf

But, I use: http://www.lubegard.com/~/C-113/LUBEGARD+Platinum+High+Performance+ATF+Protectant which is a heavier duty version of the Red.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> If you look at the OP's video, the speed he's going, he's likely in 1st already. If it was in a higher gear and it downshifted, you would see the tachometer increase its speed.
> 
> I still vote for change the fluid (and try some LubeGard in it).
> http://www.lubegard.com/pdfs/OEMsuseLubegard.pdf
> ...


That's the issue is it hasn't downshifted. He slowed down before the video started it and it stayed in third...the source of the noise. This is well documented in other threads.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Any other news related to this issue?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

Apparently the Jettas have the same noise. There is an attorney who posted to Reddit that he has interviewed owners and mechanics (who confirm the noise is not normal). There are people in this forum that agree with VW that the sound is normal. I have owned 15 cars across various manufacturers and obviously ridden in other people’s cars. I have never heard any noise like this so I don’t consider it normal. Here is a similar thread from Reddit.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Volkswagen/comments/aocuqx/2019_volkswagen_jetta_scraping_transmission/

I love the Atlas. Has a lot of potential and has helped jumpstart VW sales in the US. VW can’t seem to help themselves though. They keep making themselves look like dirt bags. That doesn’t go over well with consumers in the US.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

How do we ensure Atlas owners are represented also if indeed it is a “scraping” issue on the torque converter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Andre VW said:


> How do we ensure Atlas owners are represented also if indeed it is a “scraping” issue on the torque converter?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So much speculation. I jsut want to know, again, what is the actual noise/cause? It may be a noise but not be causing any damage. If something is scraping, wouldn't it do this all the time? This just sounds like a pump etc. straining under the power of trying to accelerate in too high of a gear.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

shadytheatlas said:


> Apparently the Jettas have the same noise. There is an attorney who posted to Reddit that he has interviewed owners and mechanics (who confirm the noise is not normal). There are people in this forum that agree with VW that the sound is normal. I have owned 15 cars across various manufacturers and obviously ridden in other people’s cars. I have never heard any noise like this so I don’t consider it normal. Here is a similar thread from Reddit.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Volkswagen/comments/aocuqx/2019_volkswagen_jetta_scraping_transmission/
> 
> I love the Atlas. Has a lot of potential and has helped jumpstart VW sales in the US. VW can’t seem to help themselves though. They keep making themselves look like dirt bags. That doesn’t go over well with consumers in the US.


You need to get a grip with reality. There is nothing wrong with the Jetta or Atlas trans. It is just a noise.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> So much speculation. I jsut want to know, again, what is the actual noise/cause? It may be a noise but not be causing any damage. If something is scraping, wouldn't it do this all the time? This just sounds like a pump etc. straining under the power of trying to accelerate in too high of a gear.


I agree with you. I read what they said but they never posted the supposedly independent results. On my Atlas, I have not heard any yet. I also had a rental Atlas for 2 days (not dealer supply but enterprise one which we all know that don't keep up well with their cars, it actually had over 10,500 miles and said oil change is over due). I took my freedom with that one and I was shocked that it was in tip top shape and no noises at all. I tried all modes as well as manual shifts and nothing.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> So much speculation. I jsut want to know, again, what is the actual noise/cause? It may be a noise but not be causing any damage. If something is scraping, wouldn't it do this all the time? This just sounds like a pump etc. straining under the power of trying to accelerate in too high of a gear.


Respectfully, Yes we will speculate and it is our God given right to speculate as a consumer. And that’s what happens when information is not provided by a manufacturer...that vacuum gets filled with lots of speculation right and wrong. And this speculation will continue until an answer or solution is provided. Sound familiar? A Boeing Public Relations (and engineering) **** up. Right and wrong speculation forced that one, sped up corrective action and will prevent more lives lost.

As an engineering manager in the aerospace industry, Ive solved harder problems than this transmission noise. A noise where some cars have it and some dont should be easy to investigate. Some strategic parts swapping between a good and bad actor should provide answer easily to then further investigate at the lower component level. 

So Karst I ask you, are you siding with VW or the consumer? I cant tell from any of your posts about this issue whos side you are on because they are so wishy washy. And if you want answers its up to people like me and you to drive the manufacturer to provide one and get an answer and possible corrective action. Dont fold.

I have yet to take my car to the dealer for diagnosis but Im sure I will not fold when the time comes. I plan to keep this car for a long time because I like it and I dont want a failure to occur 1 mile after warranty is up because VW tells us now something is normal when it might not be.

My suspicions include:
-Over/under filled tranny fluid
-Torque converter clutch solenoid not modulating TCC slip correctly
-Pump cavitation (a high pressure drop somewhere)
-Pump aeration (pulling in air from low tranny fluid?)
-All normal intake manifold turbulence sound with flaps









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Atlas Transmission Problems - Share Your Experiences Here…*

From reading all the posts, I’m not really sure the Atlas, or my specific transmission is potentially affected. However, I think we should all watch this issue closely and encourage all Atlas owners to speak up and document their transmission issues (and other problems) here on this forum, including speculation. I love my Atlas and I’ve been brand-loyal for many years. I want to believe our new $40-50k cars are the best in the world and built to last. However, I also know that nothing is perfect and often large multi-national corporations put profit first. After all, at least two VW executives are now in prison for deceptive practices – that’s my two-cents…

TW


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TWs/VW said:


> From reading all the posts, I’m not really sure the Atlas, or my specific transmission is potentially affected. However, I think we should all watch this issue closely and encourage all Atlas owners to speak up and document their transmission issues (and other problems) here on this forum, including speculation. I love my Atlas and I’ve been brand-loyal for many years. I want to believe our new $40-50k cars are the best in the world and built to last. However, I also know that nothing is perfect and often large multi-national corporations put profit first. After all, at least two VW executives are now in prison for deceptive practices – that’s my two-cents…
> 
> TW


So, how do you think current VW owners know anything about tech and what a proper vehicle is? Based on this forum, most posters are morons.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

My main concern on this topic is simply that so many are assuming the worst when there isn’t much data to go off of that it is a mechanical issue to be concerned with (the noise sounding annoying is a different concern). I agree with your engineering assessment; to me it’s tranny-related b/c of the ability to replicate only in certain gears/conditions – I like your option for the pump cavitation. I also believe that this is happening to more people but many folks aren’t either 1) hearing it or 2) hear it and don’t know/care enough about it to comment/think something is wrong. I also agree that this doesn’t sound “normal”. I will make it a point this week to drive my neighbors and see I can replicate it in hers. She has a early production vehicle from 2017. I also plan on chatting with the dealer service folks about it at some point to have it noted “for the record”. I have done a lot of research on this and can’t find anything conclusive that it is a mechanical issue – I did find someone that had their t-converter replaced only to have it continue to make the same noise. I also read someone’s post on one of the Atlas FB group that had their entire tranny replaced due metal bits in the pan – it was hard to get a cohesive answer however on whether this was related to the noise we are hearing. Finally, I read (my memory on these is getting foggy as this was over a year ago when we first got our Atlas) that VW had done some work hooking sensors up to the tranny and replicating the noise at the mother ship and concluding “normal”. I just want someone to conclusively tell me what it is at this point.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

Andre VW said:


> So Karst I ask you, are you siding with VW or the consumer? I cant tell from any of your posts about this issue whos side you are on because they are so wishy washy. And if you want answers its up to people like me and you to drive the manufacturer to provide one and get an answer and possible corrective action. Dont fold.
> 
> I have yet to take my car to the dealer for diagnosis but Im sure I will not fold when the time comes. I plan to keep this car for a long time because I like it and I dont want a failure to occur 1 mile after warranty is up because VW tells us now something is normal when it might not be.


You've gotten an answer, you just don't like the answer. Don't get me wrong, if I could wave a magic wand and disappear the noise, or at least find out what it was, I would. I don't like it either. But, there is no evidence it's creating a mechanical problem, and plenty of evidence that it isn't, considering that early 2018 Atlases have been on the road for many tens of thousands of trouble-free miles, other than this goofy noise.



Andre VW said:


> My suspicions include:
> -Over/under filled tranny fluid


Can't be: underfill bad enough to audibly suck air would destroy power transfer, and overfill would be trivial to identify and fix.



Andre VW said:


> -Torque converter clutch solenoid not modulating TCC slip correctly


Can't be: would make a perceptible difference in power transfer, which would be immediately obvious to the driver.



Andre VW said:


> -Pump cavitation (a high pressure drop somewhere)


This is possible.



Andre VW said:


> -Pump aeration (pulling in air from low tranny fluid?)


Can't be: subcase of underfill above.



Andre VW said:


> -All normal intake manifold turbulence sound with flaps


Can't be: similar noise has been observed by many, briefly at shutdown, after the engine has stopped turning.

That last one is key, to me. It almost has to be something related to the start-stop hydraulic accumulator in the transmission. In my experience, I *never* hear the odd grinding spin-down when auto start-stop halts the engine, even when you go into Park, but *sometimes* you'll hear it if you Park the car and shut it off quickly, manually, while auto start-stop is disabled or ineligible for activation so Park doesn't stop the engine automatically. So, if I were to offer an educated guess, it's got something to do with pump-up and release of the start-stop hydraulic accumulator. It's one of the only new things added to this pre-existing 8-speed transmission design when it was mated to the Atlas (see the SSP) so it makes sense that it started with the Atlas.


----------



## Hadziabdulah (Mar 13, 2019)

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9260457-Rattle-Vibration-from-beneath-passenger-foot-well

are these the same issues?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Hadziabdulah said:


> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9260457-Rattle-Vibration-from-beneath-passenger-foot-well
> 
> are these the same issues?


no


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

jyoung8607 said:


> You've gotten an answer, you just don't like the answer. Don't get me wrong, if I could wave a magic wand and disappear the noise, or at least find out what it was, I would. I don't like it either. But, there is no evidence it's creating a mechanical problem, and plenty of evidence that it isn't, considering that early 2018 Atlases have been on the road for many tens of thousands of trouble-free miles, other than this goofy noise.


lol yes as an engineer, i dont like any of the answers so far. 

The cavitation worries me as that could be cavitation of the torque converter itself which is technically a pump. And cavitation erodes the best of materials. But then I wonder, why does it cavitate at the 3rd gear low speed and not all the other speeds? Is that because it is worst case speed difference between the 2 halves of the torque converter at the speed/gear range? I wonder if I check stall speed of the torque converter by holding down brake and applying full throttle if the same SHHH sound is made. If it does then its definitely in the torque converter itself. Will try tomorrow. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Andre VW said:


> lol yes as an engineer, i dont like any of the answers so far.
> 
> The cavitation worries me as that could be cavitation of the torque converter itself which is technically a pump. And cavitation erodes the best of materials. But then I wonder, why does it cavitate at the 3rd gear low speed and not all the other speeds? Is that because it is worst case speed difference between the 2 halves of the torque converter at the speed/gear range? I wonder if I check stall speed of the torque converter by holding down brake and applying full throttle if the same SHHH sound is made. If it does then its definitely in the torque converter itself. Will try tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Now with the title of this thread being "2018 Atlas Transmission issues ALL V6 FWD: VW admitted no current fix." Lets define this issue is a FWD only issue or FWD and AWD combined? Tried it again today and took it to 3rd and rev'd to 3k several times and still I can't hear a thing.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> Now with the title of this thread being "2018 Atlas Transmission issues ALL V6 FWD: VW admitted no current fix." Lets define this issue is a FWD only issue or FWD and AWD combined? Tried it again today and took it to 3rd and rev'd to 3k several times and still I can't hear a thing.


Are you AWD? Im FWD and have the subject noise.

Were you at around 5-10mph?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Andre VW said:


> Are you AWD? Im FWD and have the subject noise.
> 
> Were you at around 5-10mph?
> 
> ...


AWD and yes around 10. I am going by the dealer and see if they will let me drive a FWD one and see if it does it I have seen in other posts (elsewhere) where users are saying they had this sound on their AWD. Sadly and to be honest I was so blinded with the issue that the FWD designation was completely missed by me until to just before when I posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Andre VW said:


> lol yes as an engineer, i dont like any of the answers so far.
> 
> The cavitation worries me as that could be cavitation of the torque converter itself which is technically a pump. And cavitation erodes the best of materials. But then I wonder, why does it cavitate at the 3rd gear low speed and not all the other speeds? Is that because it is worst case speed difference between the 2 halves of the torque converter at the speed/gear range? I wonder if I check stall speed of the torque converter by holding down brake and applying full throttle if the same SHHH sound is made. If it does then its definitely in the torque converter itself. Will try tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Yes, it will make that noise by doing what you say...I've tried it.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> Now with the title of this thread being "2018 Atlas Transmission issues ALL V6 FWD: VW admitted no current fix." Lets define this issue is a FWD only issue or FWD and AWD combined? Tried it again today and took it to 3rd and rev'd to 3k several times and still I can't hear a thing.


Slowing down to a near stop, tranny hangs in third, accelerate slow to moderately...sound will occur in the ~2K range and die out before 3...maybe yours just doesn't do this...as some have said it doesn't sound like all of them. I am planning on driving my neighbors 2wd this week and seeing if hers does it.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Yes, it will make that noise by doing what you say...I've tried it.


Ok so that means there is noise at the stall speed. Period.


Hmmmm...Sounds like something related to torque converter speeds where engine side is at its highest speed relative to transmission side. Possible cavitation (hope not) or just plain noisy design of the torque converter at these stall speeds? That may explain why 3rd gear makes the noise but not second gear. Transmission side spins up faster in 2nd gear than 3rd gear. Seems it occurs when speed difference between engine and tranny in the torque converter is at its highest.

And the apply brake and apply accelerator at a standstill method (brake torquing) may be the quicker way for somebody to know if they have the noise phenomenon or not by getting to the stall speed quickly for diagnosis.

If the pump (or torque converter in this case) is really cavitating, an underfilled transmission fluid may be a contributor to not enough fluid getting where it needs to be, leading to cavitation.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

What is interesting too is that the torque converter is not fully encased in the transmission bell housing, possibly for cooling reasons. This really makes me wonder if that is why the noise it so prominent.

Seems like they could fix it pretty easily. Either go back to second or modulate the TCC lockup to reduce time in full converter stall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

FWIW, I mentioned the noise at my last service. I specifically asked them to check the fluid level. They assured me it was properly filled.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

shadytheatlas said:


> FWIW, I mentioned the noise at my last service. I specifically asked them to check the fluid level. They assured me it was properly filled.


With the drain fill setup on this transmission, the only way to ensure fluid level is proper is by adding excess fluid, getting the fluid up to proper temperature then reopening up the drain/fill hole and let the excess flow out until nothing else comes out. Can they ensure you they did that? Yes I doubt work ethic at dealerships sometimes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qwertykid00 (Sep 9, 2017)

I just read through the reddit link detailing same scraping sound issues on the VW Jetta. Wow, a legal firm is engaged and trying to get official responses from VW. With potentially down the road a class action lawsuit!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

What's interesting to me is talk of class action etc. for a noise. I'd just be happy to hear the actual mechanical cause of the noise. There is no indication that this noise is anything to be concerned with.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## qwertykid00 (Sep 9, 2017)

I also went on the Jetta forum here. Lots of interesting stories there too, with a transmission fix that some owners got that helped with the sound but possibly affected EPA MPG. Which would mean VW sold cars under faulty MPG ratings 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/#/topics/9297925


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

The fix seems so easy...a simple TCU remap to drop the gear to 2 at these RPMs when you slow down.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## qwertykid00 (Sep 9, 2017)

Completely agree. Simple transmission update would solve it. But that'd be admitting there's an issue when all along they said there wasn't one. Why do an update for an issue that they've said repeatedly is normal. They're in a bad spot. I'm not really sure I'll get another VW after this Atlas. I love the vehicle, but might want to go in a different direction. We'll see how everything shapes out over the coming years.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

ice4life said:


> I think the bigger issue here is transmission matting and mapping. Regardless of which cars it is in, VW clearly mapped these 8 speeds to upshift prematurely. Even in sport mode. And this is indubitably for emissions and fuel economy ratings. I'm sure the bigger issue with a "flash" is that none of us will get the gas mileage they posted and then we'll all come after VW once again- otherwise I imagine this would have been dealt with already.
> 
> Engineers have been playing around with people's jettas because the sound is the worst in that low power high gear matting- the latest update was that they were able to ameliorate the noise by programming different shift points- but that they could not let the car go back on the street without putting it back to stock tune. I imagine they are working on a recall or trans flash that helps with this- and i imagine it will be across the lineup.


This is it. Imagine starting from a near-stop in third in a manual...it doesn't' sound great but doesn't hurt anything (I realize an auto is different). I think this is exactly it, it's just a TCU tune/map issue that can be solved easily but will drop the mpgs a fraction.


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

Is anyone aware of any TSB VW has put out for this noise?

This is the wife’s car but we took a road trip from NJ to WI and whenever I do a rolling stop I can hear this noise. When switching quickly to manual mode, it only happens in 3rd gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

macaddict said:


> Is anyone aware of any TSB VW has put out for this noise?
> 
> This is the wife’s car but we took a road trip from NJ to WI and whenever I do a rolling stop I can hear this noise. When switching quickly to manual mode, it only happens in 3rd gear.
> 
> ...


Yes...Thats the sound and when it is expected to happen. No TSB.

Do you have a 2.0T or VR6? AWD or FWD?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvwatlas (Apr 28, 2019)

*Ready to Buy an Atlas*

I'm on the fence and was thinking of buying an Atlas. But this thread of transmission noise has me shying away from the Atlas. I know the noise probably won't affect durability, but why would I live this screeching noise when there are other suv choices that don't have this design "feature"?

I'm more troubled that VW doesn't seem motivated to fix the noise. There might be hope from the Jetta forum with new programming available to fix a similar issue. https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9297925-2019-Jetta-Transmission-Update Has this updated programming reached the Atlas yet?


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

Andre VW said:


> Yes...Thats the sound and when it is expected to happen. No TSB.
> 
> Do you have a 2.0T or VR6? AWD or FWD?
> 
> ...


I have the VR6 4motion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

rvwatlas said:


> I'm on the fence and was thinking of buying an Atlas. But this thread of transmission noise has me shying away from the Atlas. I know the noise probably won't affect durability, but why would I live this screeching noise when there are other suv choices that don't have this design "feature"?
> 
> I'm more troubled that VW doesn't seem motivated to fix the noise. There might be hope from the Jetta forum with new programming available to fix a similar issue. https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9297925-2019-Jetta-Transmission-Update Has this updated programming reached the Atlas yet?


This seems to be more of a FWD version only issue. If you are looking at the 4Motion then I wouldn’t worry about it. Mine doesn’t do it and I have tested 3 other 4 motion ones and none exhibited the issue. An early 2018 rental SE model and 2 dealer stock 2019 4Motion SE and SEL. Unfortunately I didn’t have the time to try the FWD one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

rvwatlas said:


> I'm on the fence and was thinking of buying an Atlas. But this thread of transmission noise has me shying away from the Atlas. I know the noise probably won't affect durability, but why would I live this screeching noise when there are other suv choices that don't have this design "feature"?
> 
> I'm more troubled that VW doesn't seem motivated to fix the noise. There might be hope from the Jetta forum with new programming available to fix a similar issue. https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9297925-2019-Jetta-Transmission-Update Has this updated programming reached the Atlas yet?


Ill tell you this, dont shy away from the Atlas if it has everything you want in a full size 3 row suv. Safety, comfort, roominess and great all around. The noise happens in some very particular circumstances if you really know what to look for and most wont notice it. It is unlikely not damaging anything but some of us here (me included) really just want to understand the physics/mechanics behind the noise. Solution would be nice if VW had a software update for the shift points to get around it since the current software just loves to upshift to a more fuel efficient gear and stay there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> This seems to be more of a FWD version only issue. If you are looking at the 4Motion then I wouldn’t worry about it. Mine doesn’t do it and I have tested 3 other 4 motion ones and none exhibited the issue. An early 2018 rental SE model and 2 dealer stock 2019 4Motion SE and SEL. Unfortunately I didn’t have the time to try the FWD one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 4Mo does it like crazy....it's both.


----------



## rvwatlas (Apr 28, 2019)

Andre VW said:


> Ill tell you this, dont shy away from the Atlas if it has everything you want in a full size 3 row suv. Safety, comfort, roominess and great all around. The noise happens in some very particular circumstances if you really know what to look for and most wont notice it. It is unlikely not damaging anything but some of us here (me included) really just want to understand the physics/mechanics behind the noise. Solution would be nice if VW had a software update for the shift points to get around it since the current software just loves to upshift to a more fuel efficient gear and stay there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would definitely notice it. I'm ok with things breaking/failing on a vehicle. However, it bothers me that VW's position is the transmission is working as "designed". I think it's a poor excuse for a mistake. The Atlas should downshift in these situations. There are lots of other good SUV choices out there, and VW should be proactive with their mistake if they want to entice future customers to trust VW or buy an Atlas.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

rvwatlas said:


> I would definitely notice it. I'm ok with things breaking/failing on a vehicle. However, it bothers me that VW's position is the transmission is working as "designed". I think it's a poor excuse for a mistake. The Atlas should downshift in these situations. There are lots of other good SUV choices out there, and VW should be proactive with their mistake if they want to entice future customers to trust VW or buy an Atlas.


It has been over 6 months of ownership and every day I enjoy the Atlas more and more. For me it has been trouble free and I am one who has OCD about his cars. I always took apart the dashboards of my new cars and put them back together with locktite to make sure no squeaks ever occurs. The Atlas is so far free of those and everyone around me who owns it loves it and said it has been trouble free. In any manner when you buy a new car you always test drive it to make sure all is in line. Wit mine I did not even tear drive it and bought as it came if the delivery truck. My rest drive Atlas was a gray SEL premium. The next morning I went and took delivery of the Black in Black SEL Premium and have not regretted at all. Over a 100,000 sold so far and I think of all had those issues VW would for sure be in big trouble already. Many other car manufacturers had their issues and that includes Honda and Toyota. Many complained about their trany system too. So the bottom line the grass is not always greener on the other side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

How can VW's position be that the transmission is working as "designed". That would mean all of them would be making the noise. 

I have a SEL Premium ordered September 2017 and delivered December 2017 and don't have a transmission noise/problem.

Is anyone else NOT have a problem?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> My 4Mo does it like crazy....it's both.


A question when you say it does it like crazy is that always happening under normal driving conditions or when you try to reproduce it. I know from myself when I feel something is not right I end up driving the way shouldn’t be in order to keep in reproducing the issue. I give you an example in my old Nissan Murano and despite it having a CVT it had a jerky reaction when I hit around 45 mph and that always happened when I did under hard acceleration. Well when I sold it 8 years later it still did it and all the 5 dealers I took it to said it was normal and never had a fix for it (3 dealers in the VA area and 2 in the NY area where at one of them the mechanic and the supervisor were personal friends so there was no run around given and at that point I had to change my driving habits). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> How can VW's position be that the transmission is working as "designed". That would mean all of them would be making the noise.
> 
> I have a SEL Premium ordered September 2017 and delivered December 2017 and don't have a transmission noise/problem.
> 
> Is anyone else NOT have a problem?


I don’t have it as well as the others I tested and the 4 other Atlas owners in my neighborhood 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*DesertFox* said:


> How can VW's position be that the transmission is working as "designed". That would mean all of them would be making the noise.
> 
> I have a SEL Premium ordered September 2017 and delivered December 2017 and don't have a transmission noise/problem.
> 
> Is anyone else NOT have a problem?


You have zero data to make this silly claim. How have you determined every owner analyses the noise the same?


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

Hfqkhal said:


> I don’t have it as well as the others I tested and the 4 other Atlas owners in my neighborhood
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is concerning to me then. If it is ”normal” as VW says, then they should ALL have it. This leads me to believe that my Atlas, and all the others experiencing this, are different than yours and your neighbors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I actually believe they all "do it" to some degree. I drove my neighbor's 2wd and it did it but much less pronounced than mine but still there...enough that she had never noticed it. I just think many aren't able to reliably repeat the condition where you hear it and that's why some don't hear it.


----------



## worldbestsporting (May 8, 2019)

*Downshift program flaw -everyone contact vw so they provide software update*

It's a transmission problem with ATLAS'. It doesn't downshift to 2nd gear at all even slowing down as low as 5mph. Instead of downshifting to 2nd gear, tt stays in 3rd gear and when you try to accelerate, there's not enough power in 3rd gear. The dealer admitted that it should downshift to 2nd gear but was not willing to fix it and asked me to contact VW. This does not occur in OFF Road mode., where it downshifts to 2nd gear properly at 15 mph. It goes from 3rd to 1st gear when stopped but skips 2nd gear on the downshift. You can check what gear it’s in my moving the shift lever to the right for tip-tronic. All Atlas owners should complain to VW so that they provide a software update which downshifts to 2nd gear properly (maybe below 15mph) like the OFF Road setting does. I believe they are using the settings from a smaller and lighter car which may push off at 5mph in 3rd gear but won’t push off a large SUV like the Atlas in 3rd gear. It will wear on the car's transmission overtime if not corrected- Maybe or maybe not during the warranty period but highly likely certainly afterwards.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

worldbestsporting said:


> It's a transmission problem with ATLAS'. It doesn't downshift to 2nd gear at all even slowing down as low as 5mph. Instead of downshifting to 2nd gear, tt stays in 3rd gear and when you try to accelerate, there's not enough power in 3rd gear. The dealer admitted that it should downshift to 2nd gear but was not willing to fix it and asked me to contact VW. This does not occur in OFF Road mode., where it downshifts to 2nd gear properly at 15 mph. It goes from 3rd to 1st gear when stopped but skips 2nd gear on the downshift. You can check what gear it’s in my moving the shift lever to the right for tip-tronic. All Atlas owners should complain to VW so that they provide a software update which downshifts to 2nd gear properly (maybe below 15mph) like the OFF Road setting does. I believe they are using the settings from a smaller and lighter car which may push off at 5mph in 3rd gear but won’t push off a large SUV like the Atlas in 3rd gear. It will wear on the car's transmission overtime if not corrected- Maybe or maybe not during the warranty period but highly likely certainly afterwards.


Yes and this has been covered quite a bit here. It's just a shift map issue due to the eco-focused TCU.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Yes and this has been covered quite a bit here. It's just a shift map issue due to the eco-focused TCU.


I am a bit puzzled with regard to gear shift as was said above. I know in every car I changed the shift to manual from Auto it will take me to the current gear the car is in and the only way for the shift to change down or up is by my doing the shift as we all know how manual shifting works. With every automatic that has the manual shift capability (cars driven: Acura, Mercedes, Nissan, BMW, Audi, Infinity, Lexus and a few others) all had a safety override via the computer and all even if I come to a full stop in 4th, 3rd or 2nd gear then the safety override will bring it down to first gear when taking off from a full stop or even a very slow roll. I tried it in my Atlas and it functions the same as any other. What they poster did above was put in manual and made a full stop while in 3rd and when he took off the car shifted to 1st directly bypassing 2nd. In this car this is exactly how it is supposed to work just like when driving manual you can coast to a stop in 3rd while stopping and then when ready to go you bring the shift to neutral then into 1st gear and in effect bypassing 2nd gear. 

As to off-road this is awhile different driving effect as it also has hill descent control and is programmed to force into lower gear based on speed and this forcing is to protect the trany accordingly. 

I am sure that you would agree with me on this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> I am a bit puzzled with regard to gear shift as was said above. I know in every car I changed the shift to manual from Auto it will take me to the current gear the car is in and the only way for the shift to change down or up is by my doing the shift as we all know how manual shifting works. With every automatic that has the manual shift capability (cars driven: Acura, Mercedes, Nissan, BMW, Audi, Infinity, Lexus and a few others) all had a safety override via the computer and all even if I come to a full stop in 4th, 3rd or 2nd gear then the safety override will bring it down to first gear when taking off from a full stop or even a very slow roll. I tried it in my Atlas and it functions the same as any other. What they poster did above was put in manual and made a full stop while in 3rd and when he took off the car shifted to 1st directly bypassing 2nd. In this car this is exactly how it is supposed to work just like when driving manual you can coast to a stop in 3rd while stopping and then when ready to go you bring the shift to neutral then into 1st gear and in effect bypassing 2nd gear.
> 
> As to off-road this is awhile different driving effect as it also has hill descent control and is programmed to force into lower gear based on speed and this forcing is to protect the trany accordingly.
> 
> ...


If you slow down to <5mph and then push the shifter to manual, you will see you are in third. If you don't completely stop (b/c if you do, as you say, it will shift to first regardless of whether you are in manual mode or not) it will stay in third and then you can accelerate and hear the noise. Happy to make a video of this process.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> If you slow down to <5mph and then push the shifter to manual, you will see you are in third. If you don't completely stop (b/c if you do, as you say, it will shift to first regardless of whether you are in manual mode or not) it will stay in third and then you can accelerate and hear the noise. Happy to make a video of this process.


That is what i can't seem to be able to duplicate at all. Yes please do a video when you get a chance. Since this thread started I began being OCD on this and keep trying all different ways. it got to the point where my passengers don't want to be in the car with me driving and that includes my 9 year old child.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Here you go. Hard to video, drive, and shift but you should get the idea. I should have mentioned when I shifted but if you look closely at the dash you'll see it go from D to M3 before the stop sign.https://youtu.be/B0ixdbJcWOs

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

If you keep it in third in manual mode you can slow back down and accelerate and repeat the noise to your heart's content.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> That is what i can't seem to be able to duplicate at all. Yes please do a video when you get a chance. Since this thread started I began being OCD on this and keep trying all different ways. it got to the point where my passengers don't want to be in the car with me driving and that includes my 9 year old child.


So you don't have this noise? If not why are you worried about it?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> So you don't have this noise? If not why are you worried about it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the video. Because I don’t want to be someone who says no and somehow in the end be wrong. As a result I like to always check as if I get it I will fight even more. With this thread I have already advised many friends to look at it and to check as if there are more this will in the end help the other owners who are experiencing this and cause a much bigger voice to be heard. Yes I don’t have it and believe all and as a fellow owner will do what I can to help as I am sure if I was to experience something others would jump to help. 

So the bottom line please don’t think that I don’t believe others as I do and will try to help where I can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

You guys are awesome. Good discussion. Thanks for making the video also Karst...should help others.

Today Driving into work where we have a security gate to flash your badge I saw an Atlas. Wanted to hear if that Atlas has the same noise. I slowed down next to him in the second lane where he flashed his badge to security and accelerated. Was able to hear that Atlas go through the “SHHH” for like half a second. Its definitely there.

The off-road setting information is interesting as that shows that the shift logic change should be able to get around this. Shift from 3-2 at a higher speed should eliminate the noise. I dont have 4motion so I cant experiment with off-road settings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes...this is just the tranny shift logic putting it in a condition it doesn't like. It's not a hardware issue to me.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Hopefully everyone has seen this already:

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2018/MC-10149898-9999.pdf

VW is still trying to say it is normal operation. They did update 3L7L to certain Jetta's on the lot to test re-mapping the gear shifts. When I requested the update, they told me it was not through the testing phase, and that they determined it was not going to make the difference they initially thought.


Then in another doc, they show how to adjust the TC- which seems like they are identifying TCs which may have been improperly installed, leading to the additional noises.

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10157344-9999.pdf


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

ice4life said:


> Hopefully everyone has seen this already:
> 
> https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2018/MC-10149898-9999.pdf
> 
> ...


Based on the description I don't think this is the same issue. The Atlas noise is more of a pump noise than a scraping noise.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Additional bit of info. You have to start in 3rd AND at or below 1K RPM...if you roll from a near-stop and it's near or below 1K you get the noise. If it's over 1K you will not get it.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Additional bit of info. You have to start in 3rd AND at or below 1K RPM...if you roll from a near-stop and it's near or below 1K you get the noise. If it's over 1K you will not get it.


Today I wanted to drive the Atlas in manual mode. It is a coincidence that you posted this. I noticed that when I tried to take off from different gears it would not let me and would revert to first (in both normal and eco modes). When I come to a full stop it downshifts to 1st and it also has been forcing a downshifting to 2nd when slowing down The only way to skip 2nd is to come to a complete stop. Shouldn’t I be able to start from other gears in manual if I want?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

^^^not in an Auto!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> ^^^not in an Auto!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nope in manual shift mode. The computer is overriding me. This is how it did my Audi and the Acura TL. Going to try the Mercedes later to see if overrides 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> Nope in manual shift mode. The computer is overriding me. This is how it did my Audi and the Acura TL. Going to try the Mercedes later to see if overrides
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An auto regardless of manual mode is what I was saying...they ALL override when you stop. My DSG in my Golf does it too. Your Merc will do it too.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BlownVR6 (Jan 24, 2001)

Just adding to the list of people who have this same issue.

Brand new 2019, FWD VR6.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Check this guy out....we need to contact him!!! 

Maybe he has found the noise!! And it would explain the 3rd gear SHHH and the engine shut off noise.

Looks like some sort of dual concentric spring design. Rattly springs.

 https://youtu.be/Gz7lCLkWpvs




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Andre VW said:


> Check this guy out....we need to contact him!!!
> 
> Maybe he has found the noise!! And it would explain the 3rd gear SHHH and the engine shut off noise.
> 
> ...


Interesting. One thing that he should have mentioned what is the side effect other than noise. I am not sure that this is detrimental in any way. Aisin is the responsible party and they provide the same to many other car manufacturers and I wonder if those has the same inner springs in there or the longer ones. If this has a bad effect then Aisin has lots of costs and wonder what is going to happen to the company (especially Toryota has a good chunk of ownership in it.

this link shows who uses this trans. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AWF8F35


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Very interesting, however, there is still no evidence (to me) that there is actually anything wrong...just a noise (while annoying for sure). Also, no idea if that is why you get the third gear noise...seems odd you only hear that in a very specific set of circumstances and it is likely (to me again) that this is not the same as the noise you get at shutdown.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Further content on the design intent of this spring damper and how it tries to mitigate vibration between crank and transmission
 https://www.mscsoftware.com/sites/default/files/biggs_msc_2012_-_pdf.pdf



There doesnt seem to be anything wrong reliability or longetivity wise (to me) based on this rattle noise. This design actually ensures less torsional vibration on your crankshaft and your transmission/driveline which helps longetivity.

These springs are meant to be forced against the outside as the torque converter spins through centrifugal force. At shutdown or low torque converter clutch speeds, it seems the springs wont be held up against the outer wall of the torque converter so the shorter inner spring will kinda float around the inside of the larger outer spring making the noise.

I am glad this isnt bearing noise or cavitation noise inside the torque converter but I knew this noise had to have been something in the torque converter. Explains why one can hear it during brake torquing also.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I think I'm going to drop the belly pan and get under and have my wife start/stop the vehicle - you can see the t-converter, should be easy to see/hear if that the rattle noise after shut-down is coming from here....now that I here it in the video, that sounds like it and make sense. When you shut down, you hear something releasing pressure first THEN the rattle. The third gear noise...no clue. Maybe, under those particular circumstances (third gear, low RPM, acceleration), you do get those spring to rattle...sounds like a pump noise to me.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> I think I'm going to drop the belly pan and get under and have my wife start/stop the vehicle - you can see the t-converter, should be easy to see/hear if that the rattle noise after shut-down is coming from here....now that I here it in the video, that sounds like it and make sense. When you shut down, you hear something releasing pressure first THEN the rattle. The third gear noise...no clue. Maybe, under those particular circumstances (third gear, low RPM, acceleration), you do get those spring to rattle...sounds like a pump noise to me.


Why is any of this a problem?


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

Been watching this thread for a bit and figured I'd add what I'm noticing on my 2018 V6 4Motion. I don't much notice a rattling on shutdown but I've definitely got a hiss/whirr from something when I slow down to almost a stop and then apply the throttle again. When I hear it, I click over to M and am always in 3rd gear. If I drop one gear to 2nd, the noise will go away. I can most easily recreate it in a parking lot over a speed bump where I don't slow to a stop and press the throttle after I slowly roll over it. From what I'm seeing, the issue looks to be what others have said. 3rd gear is being held too long. That said, this seems to be more of an annoyance than an issue. I've talked to my preferred dealer tech and a local independent VW shop. They have both said the same thing. If VW releases new mapping, great but if not, I'm not going to let it dictate my opinion of the entire vehicle. My Atlas is the best vehicle I've ever owned


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

RCDheliracer said:


> Been watching this thread for a bit and figured I'd add what I'm noticing on my 2018 V6 4Motion. I don't much notice a rattling on shutdown but I've definitely got a hiss/whirr from something when I slow down to almost a stop and then apply the throttle again. When I hear it, I click over to M and am always in 3rd gear. If I drop one gear to 2nd, the noise will go away. I can most easily recreate it in a parking lot over a speed bump where I don't slow to a stop and press the throttle after I slowly roll over it. From what I'm seeing, the issue looks to be what others have said. 3rd gear is being held too long. That said, this seems to be more of an annoyance than an issue. I've talked to my preferred dealer tech and a local independent VW shop. They have both said the same thing. If VW releases new mapping, great but if not, I'm not going to let it dictate my opinion of the entire vehicle. My Atlas is the best vehicle I've ever owned



Agree greatest vehicle Ive ever owned that wasnt a sports car. 

I think it is fine the way it is especially if it is just a dumb spring rattle per design. If they change the transmission mapping then people will complain that the 3-2 downshift is not smooth lol. Knowing all this I prefer to keep it the way it is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> I think I'm going to drop the belly pan and get under and have my wife start/stop the vehicle - you can see the t-converter, should be easy to see/hear if that the rattle noise after shut-down is coming from here....now that I here it in the video, that sounds like it and make sense. When you shut down, you hear something releasing pressure first THEN the rattle. The third gear noise...no clue. Maybe, under those particular circumstances (third gear, low RPM, acceleration), you do get those spring to rattle...sounds like a pump noise to me.


Hate that belly pan. Wait till next oil change lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

Andre VW said:


> Agree greatest vehicle Ive ever owned that wasnt a sports car.
> 
> I think it is fine the way it is especially if it is just a dumb spring rattle per design. If they change the transmission mapping then people will complain that the 3-2 downshift is not smooth lol. Knowing all this I prefer to keep it the way it is.
> 
> ...


Haha, very true, my R32 was my absolute favorite I suppose.

It's worth noting that in the comments section of the video above, the guy that did the spring fix states: "I still hear a hissing noise when accelerating and only under load, but the rattle when shutting the engine off is gone". So it looks to not be a fix all solution.


----------



## Bklenster (Jan 2, 2021)

GTINC said:


> VW does not need or want your type of buyer.


What does this mean? Don't want customers that complain about valid issues?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

RCDheliracer said:


> Haha, very true, my R32 was my absolute favorite I suppose.
> 
> It's worth noting that in the comments section of the video above, the guy that did the spring fix states: "I still hear a hissing noise when accelerating and only under load, but the rattle when shutting the engine off is gone". So it looks to not be a fix all solution.


Precisely. The issue is simply that the TCU map should be dropping it to second vs. hanging in third at these v. low RPMs that cause the acceleration "hiss" noise. Some great info here for those that want to take some time to read and follow links. I've tried to make this a knowledge repository for the issue:

noise while accelerating on lower gear | Volkswagen Atlas Forum (vwatlasforum.com)


----------



## swift7777 (Aug 1, 2016)

2018 SEL Premium - Same issue noise under load and tranny sticking in 3rd gear. I'm convinced its a transmission shift mapping issue, while driving around today I put the Atlas into off-road custom mode and the noise is completely gone, it shifts a little more abrupt into 2nd and 1st while in off-road mode but other than that would there be an issue with staying in this mode permanently?


----------

